# Help with  tech stuff please



## menumaker (Feb 4, 2013)

can someone tell me how to include a phrase or saying that some of you have at the end of each posting that you make please. I'm not sure which section of my user list i go to or how to set it up. 
Thanks


----------



## Addie (Feb 4, 2013)

menumaker said:


> can someone tell me how to include a phrase or saying that some of you have at the end of each posting that you make please. I'm not sure which section of my user list i go to or how to set it up.
> Thanks


 
Click on the "quote" button at the lower right side of their post. Then you can start typing right after the last 





> in brackets.  Return twice though to separate your post from theirs. Also if you use the orange "Reply" button, you will find the emoticons on the right hand side.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 4, 2013)

Do you mean your signature? Click on "User CP" on the top menu. Then click on "Edit Signature" over on the left. Anything you put there will be included at the bottom of each post.


----------



## Addie (Feb 4, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Do you mean your signature? Click on "User CP" on the top menu. Then click on "Edit Signature" over on the left. Anything you put there will be included at the bottom of each post.


 
I misread her question. Thanks bt.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 4, 2013)

Addie,  clean your glasses, or put them on.


----------



## Addie (Feb 4, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Addie, clean your glasses, or put them on.


 
  I don't have the new ones yet. This morning when I was shopping, I was looking at the rice cakes. I swear on one of the packages it said *poopped* rice cakes. Spike says it really said Popped! So if anyone has found a suitable home for me, I will go quietly.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 4, 2013)

Addie said:


> I don't have the new ones yet. This morning when I was shopping, I was looking at the rice cakes. I swear on one of the packages it said *poopped* rice cakes. Spike says it really said Popped! So if anyone has found a suitable home for me, I will go quietly.


 
Don't feel bad Addie! When we went on vacation a while back I pointed out some pretty bushes of white flowers in a field while we were driving and Caitlin with a nervous tone said: Mom those are sheep!


----------



## Addie (Feb 4, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Don't feel bad Addie! When we went on vacation a while back I pointed out some pretty bushes of white flowers in a field while we were driving and Caitlin with a nervous tone said: Mom those are sheep!


 
 Now I am going to need some Depends!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 4, 2013)

Addie said:


> Now I am going to need some Depends!


 
We save a lot of money on entertainment for road trips 

My sister used to have terrible eyesight before her surgery too. One night we were visting my mom on the farm. I was 16 and my sister 26. Everyone went to bed and we decided to chat a bit longer. We noticed a light flashing through the curtain in the lounge. We looked outside and saw what we thought was a flashlight coming towards the house. Knowing that we won't get far phoning the police since they hardly come unless the person has already broken in. We decided to watch and see if the light gets too close. We took turns all night, drank about 20 cups of coffee and waited till morning. The light seemd to come closer and then move back, then closer again. We were terrified. When the sun came up we saw that the "robber with flashlight" was actually the neighbours garden light that was flashing because the bulb needed replacing


----------



## buckytom (Feb 4, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Addie,  clean your glasses, or put them on.



lol.


----------



## menumaker (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you all for your guidance and help. Hope you like my quote !


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 5, 2013)

menumaker said:


> Thank you all for your guidance and help. Hope you like my quote !


 
Nice quote MM


----------

